# Wobble bolts safety



## Tousey (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm sorry if this has been posted a million times... I do some drag racing I and want to buy enkei rpf1's and I see the 8 inch wide 17's only come in 5x114.3 and some other sizes but not 5x112 can u use wobble bolts safely for auto cross and drag racing... Or are adapters the better bet? I have MK6 GLI. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tousey (Apr 25, 2012)

No one has any info?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd say yes, they should be okay, as long as you don't cheap out on them. Remember that these are the only thing holding your wheels onto your car, so go with a quality brand. Unfortunately I've never used wobbles so I can't really recommend anything but I hear BBS sells some so you might wanna try shooting them an e-mail.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

This is more anecdote than data, but I use wobble bolts (also to mount some 17x8, 5x114 enkeis) and did an autocross last fall. Had no issues with it. Have had no issues w/ the wobble bolts period. Be aware that you will likely have to enlarge the holes on your Enkeis to give more room for the wobble bolts to wobble. I bought mine from ecs tuning. 

GTarr


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

You will have to enlarge the holes on the enkei wheels. Stock 5x114 holes are 12mm for jdm fitment. You will need to enlarge them to 16-17mm to allow wobbles to work correctly. After that is done there is no worries at all.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------

